# Transport Help for NMR



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

NMR is looking for help with transport from Ohio to Wisconsin. There are 3 young fluffs who have been dumped in a shelter (we think by a puppy miller) and at least one is in need of medical care.

If you can assist, please contact Mary Palmer ([email protected]) or PM me and I'll send you her phone number.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope the transport gets put together for these poor pups. If I lived in the area I would be more than willing to help. There are some members on here in the area, so hopefully someone may be to help.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary connected with a rescue closer to the shelter where these fluffs were and they pulled them. Sadly, however, the shelter chose to put one of the puppies down before the rescue got there. Something about a badly cut leg that was too infected to save. From what I understand, the shelter didn't even consider that the rescue might want to cover an amputation and give a precious tripawd a chance at a good life. Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Where in Ohio? I'm in Ohio.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Mary connected with a rescue closer to the shelter where these fluffs were and they pulled them. Sadly, however, the shelter chose to put one of the puppies down before the rescue got there. Something about a badly cut leg that was too infected to save. From what I understand, the shelter didn't even consider that the rescue might want to cover an amputation and give a precious tripawd a chance at a good life. Grrrrrrrrrrr!



OMG,I'm crying. I called the number on the website and emailed,hope I hear back soon! I also messaged on FB.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great Michelle!! It would be great if you could help. 

Maggie, that is awful about the puppy. I truly don't understand what's wrong with people!! It makes so very sad and so very angry! Thank you for posting the transport need.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - I just sent you a PM. We're furious about the one but glad the other two are safe. Thank you for offering - I'll be sure and contact you if we need amtransport in Ohio again!


----------

